# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  USB, LPT Key как продублировать?

## Botsman

Надо скопировать юэсби кей для работы на двух разных машинках(десктоп и ноут).
Интересуют ссылки и любая инфа на эту тему

----------

ercangrejo05 (19.04.2018)

----------


## Belskyi

Надо эмулятор сделать. а у тебя какой ключик?

----------


## Botsman

Usb, для программы ганд смета.
Нужен второй такой же.

----------


## Belskyi

Так я понял, что USB, фирма какая, вообще на краклаб зайди там моного по теме есть...
есть программы эмуляторы ключей, но нужно знать что за ключ: Hardlock, Hasp, зайди на сайт www.dongle.ru

----------


## Botsman

Спасибки, понял.
Уже нашел ломанную, но ради спортивного интереса поковыряю еще...

----------


## mailanvar

> Так я понял, что USB, фирма какая, вообще на краклаб зайди там моного по теме есть...
> есть программы эмуляторы ключей, но нужно знать что за ключ: Hardlock, Hasp, зайди на сайт www.dongle.ru


A na programmu "Project Expert" est emulyator?

----------


## Belskyi

> A na programmu "Project Expert" est emulyator?


написал в личку

----------


## IluxaXP

Друзья, если еще не загнила тема, кто знает как скопировать eToken
есть программка на этом ключе. хочется продублировать )

----------

